# Je Suis Paris‬!



## tomkalina (Nov 14, 2015)

Our hearts go out to our friends in Paris.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2015)

Great initiative, tomkalina


Mes pensées les plus sincères pour mes cousins français.
My most heartfelt thoughts for my cousins from France.


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2015)

Condolences to our friends in Paris. Paris has always been
such a open, lovely city and the horror of the massacre
will require a protective stance. Such a shame.


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2015)

They are not attacking like that in the us? Because they are strategising? We are more aggressive as a nation!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2015)

troy said:


> They are not attacking like that in the us? Because they are strategising? We are more aggressive as a nation!!!



Yes, USA is much more aggressive in my opinion too... I am not a specialist but I think the situation in France is opportunistic... Terrorists want to mine France... Some specialists said their goal is to 'promote' civil war in France. In other words they want to encourage people to attack muslim people living this country. And there are a lot of muslim poeple there, much more than in USA. Less than 1% in USA but 7,5 % in France according to this site.... (2011)

http://www.pewforum.org/2011/01/27/table-muslim-population-by-country/


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, our thoughts go out to the French. I hope all our French forum members are safe. 

Just completely senseless. 



troy said:


> They are not attacking like that in the us? Because they are strategising? We are more aggressive as a nation!!!



You have forgotten about September 11 already? The worst terrorist attack ever!!!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 14, 2015)

Je suis Paris 

Thanks for supporting French people


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2015)

emydura said:


> Yes, our thoughts go out to the French. I hope all our French forum members are safe.
> 
> Just completely senseless.
> 
> ...



Yep, but not from ISIS


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2015)

What a horrible thing to happen! How does anybody get their head into a place where they think that doing something like this is the answer to their problems? I am so very sorry for all the innocent people living in and visiting Paris. As one of the greatest cities in the world, many of the victims would be visitors just trying to enjoy a wonderful experience....a trip of a lifetime; but, look what they got! Words cannot express the enormity of this tragedy and the lasting pain this will cause many families; both in France and around the world. My deepest condolences go out to everyone affected by this despicable crime!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 14, 2015)

abax said:


> Condolences to our friends in Paris. Paris has always been
> such a open, lovely city and the horror of the massacre
> will require a protective stance. Such a shame.



Exactly!
I am very upset about this. 

Also, living NYC, I'm very much scared to go anywhere from subway to shopping and restaurant. I'm staying in tonight. Just not feeling like going out. 

Religion kills. Terrible!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ricksteves...45052217744/10153514414187745/?type=3&theater


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2015)

Islam / muslim terrorist attacks for allah. I don't beleive any beiing (God) -(Allah) or any other whatever religions of enlightened love or wisdom, would praise killing people for them, thats one apple that fell way from the tree, these terrorists can't accept having freedom, so they kill others that do, I guess thats whats written in the koran


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thoughts go out to our French comrades. Stay strong. Terrorism shall never prevail.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ...
> Religion kills. Terrible!


I'm with you on that.


troy said:


> Islam / muslim terrorist attacks for allah. I don't beleive any beiing (God) -(Allah) or any other whatever religions of enlightened love or wisdom, would praise killing people for them, thats one apple that fell way from the tree, these terrorists can't accept having freedom, so they kill others that do, I guess thats whats written in the koran


On the other hand, I think we are wrong to blame the koran, or the bible, or any "holy" writing, as these writings have been interpreted for good and for evil, depending on who is doing the interpreting. 

Tonight on the news, the reporter showed a man playing a piano he pulled on his bicycle to just outside the theatre where one of the massacres occurred. He was playing Lenin's "Imagine:"

Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one​
Vive La France!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2015)

Heart out to Paris. The definition of Freedom is having the right to practice whichever religion one chooses.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 15, 2015)

I am with all you Paris / France neighbors!!!!

I love Paris, and hope to come there soon again!
Jean


----------



## ronan (Nov 15, 2015)

Paris...An uggly place to live and to work in unless you got money and time. 
Isis or al quaida is the same ****, haters and vengeful people, more or less manipulated and conscientious. We knew it will happend but it's a real shock.
we create these monsters. Our lives are more and more meaningless and we let it happend. There isn't religious purpose, they promote civil war and chaos, they are crawlling our fears and i don't fill confident about my country. We'll have to assume our mistakes.
I fell really sad. We built this and my childrens will have to deal with.

I'd like to speak about my country:

















Sorry but i won't be Paris today, i'm fedup with all this bullshit, i'm tired.
Thx for your understanding, i had to say this.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 15, 2015)

I was following the events as they happened on friday night and can't get it off my mind since then. The descriptions of what happened at the Bataclan still haunt me. It is absolutely terrifying that humans are capable of such pure, irrational hatred and evil. I made the mistake of watching a video on a French news site that showed people escaping from the concert hall, dragging injured victims behind them, trying to get them to safety. There were dead bodies on the street and people dangling from windows, trying to hide. But then I wonder if always shielding oneself from such images doesn't create apathy? It is reality, it is what's happening in the world. These people just wanted to have a good time on a friday night after a long week of work. And then some religious fanatics come and murder them.

According to some news sites, one of the suicide bombers had tickets for the football game and tried to get into the stadium, but he was turned away by security. Imagine what could have happened had he gotten into the stadium, there were so many children inside.

It is insane what religion can do to the human mind. Belief in the supernatural can rob people of all reason, logic and rationality. Without the belief in an afterlife, without believing that their god would welcome them with open arms after they've blown themselves up in his name, I doubt many of these lunatics could muster the courage to do it.

Stay strong, France. Don't give into fear, that's what they want. Liberté, égalité, fraternité.


----------



## troy (Nov 15, 2015)

Hamlet, it's mindboggling how pointless it is to "kill" suicide bomb babies, innocent people, pregnant ladies, childeren, for a "god" allah to rise up in paradise with 1,000 virgins!!! Hhhhmmm...... THIS INFURIATES ME!!!!!! babies need to be given a chance, innocent people do not need to die, pregnant ladies and childeren are not a threat!!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 15, 2015)

I think that this is much bigger than religion. Islamic state wants to make a name for itself; it wants to rise in the international pecking order, their leaders want power and influence to call the shots that have been called by larger, more powerful countries for many years.

They use propaganda disguised as fundamental Islam to radicalize people who are angry and tired of oppression (from whomever it may come). They are convinced or persuaded that extreme measures are the only way to further their agenda. Who knows what these assassins were promised in exchange for taking their own lives along with the lives of countless others. But imagine the desperation of their situation to resort to this level of violence. To believe that this was the best way to address their problems.

Who is twisting their already contorted minds towards the cold blooded murder of everyday people?

It's to easy to blame "Islam", but it's just too simplistic. It seems to me that a small group of individuals is twisting the ideals of a religion to fit their agenda, and manipulating those desperate, misguided fools to perform unspeakable acts against people they don't even know.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not blaming Islam, and I find it highly irritating when people talk bad about them without knowing any basic facts about what they believe.
Then, again, I understand when people make that mistake, they are referring to the worst forms of that religion, which is still stupid to do so.
Just like there are different levels of craziness in Christian denominations. lol

By the way, from what I read, the suicide bombers, jihadists, are promised to enter the heaven for the "great cause" they participate in. 

Christians did the same back in the day. Crusade. 
I don't want to get to much into this as it's a topic that gets dragged on and on, but it's 21st century and I wish more people woke up. Sad.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2015)

Love this song!!!

So simple but beautiful melody, and great message to match! 





SlipperFan said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> On the other hand, I think we are wrong to blame the koran, or the bible, or any "holy" writing, as these writings have been interpreted for good and for evil, depending on who is doing the interpreting.
> 
> ...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2015)

I was very sorry to hear of this Saturday night. I pray for all of our French members and countrymen and everyone else. Blaming religion is pointless. There are billions who have never had a thought to anything like this. Through countless times in history, manipulative and power hungry persons look for any crack or crevice to instill fear and hatred. By twisting resolved people into division they slip and descend into power and then use the same to prevent any others from repairing what has been done. With media this is now the age of smoke and mirrors, mind and heart control. Only people who refuse to fear or be polarized can resist these actions. 
The human heart is cracked and broken. Anyone who tries to say there is no evil has already slipped possibly beyond hope or has an agenda. There is a reason the founders made a motto 'united we stand, divided we fall'.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Heart out to Paris. The definition of Freedom is having the right to practice whichever religion one chooses.



Really hate to talk more on religion, but I couldn't pass it up.
I don't think to say "the definition of freedom is...." like you say is correct, and I find it even dangerous.

Freedom is much much bigger than that.
I guess you meant to say freedom includes religious freedom.


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2015)

Those of us who are looking for blame, please blame the
stupidity of the Bush Administration and the Coalition Provisional Authority for the invasion of Iraq. Blame
Cheney and Rumsfeld. Nobody regrets the fall of Saddam, but the CPA alienated the Sunni and these attacks are the result of that alienation. Now countries
that had very little to do with the Iraqi invasion and the
general **** up are paying the price. The U.S. owes an
apology to France.


----------



## Stone (Nov 16, 2015)

abax said:


> Those of us who are looking for blame, please blame the
> stupidity of the Bush Administration and the Coalition Provisional Authority for the invasion of Iraq. Blame
> Cheney and Rumsfeld. Nobody regrets the fall of Saddam, but the CPA alienated the Sunni and these attacks are the result of that alienation. Now countries
> that had very little to do with the Iraqi invasion and the
> ...



Agreed. Not just the U.S. but all the others including Oz/UK etc who joined them. However, if it wasn't the US/Iraq war it probably would have been some other rediculous political maneuver. These people will be at war for the next thousand years. I also believe Israel has something to offer as well........


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 16, 2015)

Very tired too. And I think to the future of my daughter. That's all...


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 16, 2015)

This forum is hardly the right place for a debate on religion, but I just wanted to comment on this briefly.

It should be clear that by talking about the religious component of this, one is not criticizing all religion and all muslims. Islam is not Islamism. The moderate believers of the religion have nothing to do with the actions of an extremist minority and cannot be blamed for them. It is very important to understand this. Unfortunately, many cannot make that distinction, thousands of disgusting comments on social media prove that.

Of course, the blame cannot be put solely on religion. It is much more complex than that. There are many factors at play here, social, political, economical, but religion is one of them and these attacks were carried out by a group that identifies as highly religious. People who identify as highly religious murdered what they call infidels. It is disingenuous to deny the role religion is playing here. It is not the sole reason but it is one reason, and not a minor one.



abax said:


> Those of us who are looking for blame, please blame the
> stupidity of the Bush Administration and the Coalition Provisional Authority for the invasion of Iraq. Blame
> Cheney and Rumsfeld. Nobody regrets the fall of Saddam, but the CPA alienated the Sunni and these attacks are the result of that alienation. Now countries
> that had very little to do with the Iraqi invasion and the
> ...



This is true as well.


----------



## John M (Nov 16, 2015)

abax said:


> Now countries
> that had very little to do with the Iraqi invasion and the
> general **** up are paying the price. The U.S. owes an
> apology to France.



In fact, I remember that it was France that was very vocally against the invasion of Iraq and they blocked the U.N. resolutions; so, the US along with some of it's allies went rogue and invaded anyway, without U.N. approval. Now, as an indirect consequence, France is attacked. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 16, 2015)

I agree with Angela. There are a lot of reasons for blaming Bush, Jr for the current state of affairs; the major one being the senseless, unfunded invasion of Iraq. It's a tribute to our Constitution that we have endured almost 16 years of bad presidents (Bush + Obama) without falling into chaos. But our Constitution and democratic way of life can not survive much more....... 

We have a great opportunity to effect meaningful change in 2016. Republican or Democrat, it doesn't matter which - vote your favorite party if you must - but not for those of either party already in office. Absent term limits (which no sitting politician would ever support) it's the only way we have to clean house. 

Sorry for the rant, but I'm embarrassed our leaders are either too inept to lead or too corrupt to lead effectively in a world that begs for leadership.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> It's a tribute to our Constitution that we have endured almost 16 years of bad presidents (Bush + Obama) without falling into chaos.
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm embarrassed our leaders are either too inept to lead or too corrupt to lead effectively in a world that begs for leadership.


Don't want to get into it here but that comparison, really!?


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2015)

What comparison do you mean, Eric? I think this is an
important international discussion we have going here and
if you have an observation, I'd very much like to hear it.

Three books I'd like to recommend for understanding the
current situation in the Middle East are as follows: THE
END OF IRAQ and UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES by Peter W. Galbraith along with IMPERIAL LIFE IN THE
EMERALD CITY by Rajiv Chandrasekaran, a Washington
Post reporter.

Just as an aside, I think President Obama has been thoughtful and
restrained despite the obvious contempt he has received from Congress. He was elected into a horrible situation and he's dealt
with it as much as he can. He ain't a King, you know.


----------



## troy (Nov 16, 2015)

Read up on past history, the russians were bashing afghanistan, with their helicopters n such, so 1 guy backed by fbi brought them weapons to defend themselves, then taught them how to attack as our allies, in ways they are now doing worldwide, possibly because who really knows, can only speculate, but at that time bush sr. Backed them up built training camps for them I think in hopes of having a stronghold close to russia that would be beneficial to u.s. backfired. I was wrong by persecuting a whole religion for the deeds of a few thousand bad seeds, KILLING INNOCENT PEOPLE, WOMEN AND CHILDEREN, MAKES ME MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2015)

Troy, it was the CIA.


----------



## troy (Nov 17, 2015)

It was the cia, my bad. I remember back in the 80's hearing about that, my guess is not a lot of people know, it was covered up pretty quick


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2015)

I know. I did a paper on it.


----------



## troy (Nov 17, 2015)

Actually, this subject came up in a conversation I had with somebody last year, I was highly critisized saying I beleive in conspiracy theries lol.. I'm glad to know that other people know of this!!! Although it kind of sucks, there is no undoing what bush sr. Did


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2015)

Want to know a bit more about CIA shenanigans? Read
LEGACY OF ASHES by Tim Weiner. You might also like
to read a bit more of the background of the Iraq war called
BLACKWATER by Jeremy Scahill. The name of the contractor has been changed, but the same people are
still involved and still getting paid HUGE amounts of
our taxpayer dollars. I think it terribly important that
we know about these things before the election 2016.

The Taliban are the fighters whom we armed and trained to fight
the Russians...BIG BACKFIRE.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2015)

We have a history of backing the wrong side.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2015)

Amen, sister, amen.


----------



## nathalie (Nov 18, 2015)

France is sad and gloomy because of all that, but life has continued ...

This year I decided to spent the holidays in the US and I welcome it because I hope myself relax a little.


----------



## troy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm very sad for you french folk that lost family members and loved ones over there. Nathalie, I can tell you that in the us anybody carring an assault rifle would most likely get taken away by some thugs, don't think they would pass up a chance for a free gun lol...


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2015)

You will be most welcome in the U.S. Nathalie, especially
in Kentucky should you decide to see the Appalachia Mountains. In my youth, I rode a bicycle all over France
and had a wonderful time and ate so much good food. I'd
like to hope you'd have fun and relaxation here as I had
in France.


----------



## nathalie (Nov 19, 2015)

I celebrate Noel Decatur (TX) with friends and the first of the year in Santa Fe with other friends. I often travel to the USA. Thank you for your messages.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 19, 2015)

Santa Fe sounds great!
It's been a while. I should get back out there soon.
Enjoy your travel and stay safe!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the persons affected.

A friend lost 2 close co-workers of his office, and the son of a friend two friends of his, all in the shootings in the 10th and 11th. They are devastated.

19 nationalities are affected by the attacks here, it's not just a "french issue".

On my side I'm as ok and as safe as can be. Pfiuuu

Given what's happening in Bamako (Mali) today, a lot of other countries will be affected when it'll be over.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2015)

If ever. I'm sick of this killing after killing. 
I think America is next. Stay tuned.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> If ever. I'm sick of this killing after killing.
> I think America is next. Stay tuned.



We've already had it, but no doubt it will continue. So many evil and misguided people.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 21, 2015)

And these stupid leaders keep on saying stupid things comparing refugees to rabid dog. I will not even go on to Trump. 
What we need is stricter gun control in this country, and these leaders are against any measure against gun control with cheap excuses in support of NRA. 
Plus, in NYC we had at least one car accident related death each day since Halloween. 
I don't see why they are not talking tighter speed control and more videos to discourage reckless drivers. 
These are more manageable issues at hand, but no, they are busy to make the most out of these tragic events wasting time and tax dollars making up useless policies. Gosh!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Plus, in NYC we had at least one car accident related death each day since Halloween.
> I don't see why they are not talking tighter speed control and more videos to discourage reckless drivers.
> These are more manageable issues at hand, but no, they are busy to make the most out of these tragic events wasting time and tax dollars making up useless policies. Gosh!



Neil, you will be pleased to learn that there is a group called Transportation Alternatives (transalt.org I believe) who has been very active in working the NYC system to lower traffic related deaths and injuries because of unsafe and high speed drivers, and increased enforcement of laws already on the books. Clark and I rode our bikes a few years ago in a bike tour called the NYC century, hosted by the same organization. I believe there now are many places where the speed limit has been reduced to 25 mph. Also places with more red light cameras. Problem is you can have laws and not have them enforced. Recently the bus driver unon wanted to eliminate the culpability of drivers who hit and hurt or killed pedestrians who had the right of way. How outright ballsy and senseless can you get where you fight to eliminate punishment for being responsible for maiming or killing someone? Imagine how many tourists, city dwellers and children would be at risk in this situation? Life is quickly losing value all around the world, not just overseas


----------



## emydura (Nov 21, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What we need is stricter gun control in this country, and these leaders are against any measure against gun control with cheap excuses in support of NRA.
> !



I was just reading then that in the US in 2013 there were 33,169 deaths due to firearms and 84,258 non-fatal injuries. As horrendous as the terrorist attacks were in Paris, they are on a small scale relative to what goes on in the US. The US has far more to fear from their own citizens then from terrorists.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2015)

emydura said:


> I was just reading then that in the US in 2013 there were 33,169 deaths due to firearms and 84,258 non-fatal injuries. As horrendous as the terrorist attacks were in Paris, they are on a small scale relative to what goes on in the US. The US has far more to fear from their own people rather then terrorists.


Amen, David.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

How about mandatory 20 year prison sentences for anyone convicted of a felony using a firearm of any sort - handgun, hunting gun, etc. Once the word got out that sentencing was out of the hands of our liberal judicial system, gun related felonies would drop significantly. Do you think it would make a difference to felons if we had more restrictive gun laws?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 22, 2015)

It sounds on paper like it might help, but many deaths and injuries are from those who have illegal weapons, mostly handguns. If you could eliminate the 'illegal' or stolen weapons you may find no need in the U.S. for more 'gun control'. Though I would be happy to eliminate rapid fire weapons for the general public, if there were controlled facilities where they never left, I couldn't see the need for more legislation. Removing illegal pistols and such used in crimes has been impossible so far; if this can't be controlled by laws then what good would more laws do? Rampant death and injury do happen here true enough. And often innocent victims who happen to be near gang targets are a large number. Talking with Mexican workers I hear of areas in their original country where lots of crimes happen so they come here. ...and then they are held up for their pay checks in this country..,


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2015)

Tom (and Charles) - You are right. Psychopaths won't be stopped by longer jail term kind of scare. They probably don't care or think that far, otherwise they would not get out there and shoot at innocent people.

Not the type you are thinking of, but cutting the easy access of guns.
It is so obvious. That is the big problem in America. So yes, more laws will put an end to it, or drop these unnecessary deaths by huge margin, trust me. It is proven. Just look around. That is how things are in other countries. 

We keep seeing more and more of the same tragic events and the solution is easy. It never gets solved because NRA puts in tons of money to stay in business no matter what how many accidents happen.
You don't need guns. There are no Indians or wild animals trying to harm you like it was the case way back in time. Time change, things change, and rules change as well. It should change, but boy, aren't they persistent!

America is the only country where you see this kind of gun accidents among major developed or decent countries.
Western European countries (sure sometimes Islam extremists "bring in" weapon and do harm on Jewish community on rare occasions, nothing like America), Japan, South Korea where I'm from,,, you just don't hear about this kind of gun stories. Do you know why? Because basically no one sells or buys guns. You just don't need them. 

People saying how you have to protect yourself by having private guns are delusional. That's why we have military and police to protect us. For the most part, they do great job in keeping us safe, too.

Little boy playing with parents' gun laying around the table, picking it up and shooting his brother or friend, young men going into a threater, school campus and shoot at people? These never happen in the countries I mentioned above. 
Some people need to wake up and start thinking. 
I again, mostly blame NRA and their dirty tactics and some politicians who back them.

Change the current situation where it is so easy to get a gun in this country. That's the only way. Until then, this gun shooting American craziness will never stop.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

The argument that having arms makes people safer is ludicrous! More arms equals more shootings!!


----------



## troy (Nov 23, 2015)

Happypaphy, I'm registered native "creek" tribe and you're statement there are no indians trying to kill you, if I remember right my family "native americans" were invaded by the english, french, spain, they were killed by the thousands, women, childeren, everybody, the land was worth killing babies for, I think everybody should know that


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2015)

Troy- I didn't care to put in the whole details as I thought it was a common knowledge regarding who was already living in this land and who came over and did what. There is no controversy, I don't think. Everyone knows already!

What I wrote was just to demonstrate some examples of the historical need of gun (or other weapons) use for "the newly moved in"'s point of view as the discussion was about the gun problem in America, the modern time.

So I hope you did not get the wrong idea.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> The argument that having arms makes people safer is ludicrous! More arms equals more shootings!!



Exactly! 
That's what we are seeing now. Well, it's been like that for a while now, I guess, unfortunately.


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually enjoyed going with my father on the weekends for 3-4hrs. of trap and skeet.
When I was twelve, he would put me up on the line with all the adults.
I used a Belgium made Browning auto5. I think it is as old as I am.

You guys missed out....


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Wrong!


----------



## troy (Nov 23, 2015)

The way I see it, a suspicious guy weilding a machine gun trying to kill women & childeren for their cause, "the trench coat wearing machine gun hiding terrorists" in france will get shot in the us people will fight them back here because we can carry a weapon, instead of running away while hundreds or thousands of innocent people die. If we just look the other way, pretend nothing is happening we will get attacked over and over and over, we do not live in a disneyland reality


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uh,,,I think you're terribly mistaken on pretty much everything you said.

First off, we have military and police.

Two, whether you have a gun or not, when a group of terrorists start randomly shooting at a crowd of people who are just relaxing and enjoying life, some are sure to get shot and killed and wounded.

It's a surprise attack and I highly doubt that typical civilian who are not trained for situations like that would suddenly get up and start fighting back.
Americans are humans and French or people in any other countries are not any different in responding to situations like that.
Plus, shooting is also not that easy for untrained people unless a target is very up close AND either still or very slow-moving.
No doubt that highly trained people can of course still get wounded or killed.

Also, how many people fought back with guns in recent or any US mass shooting accidents?? I'm pretty sure the answer is none!
And why the hell would a civilian carry a gun on a everyday life in a stable country? 

Terror attack is a different category, but as I said earlier, US is about the only country where unnecessary deaths occur way too often because it is easy to get a gun, or people own guns. 
This kind of craziness never happens in other developed countries!!!
Do you know why? Go back to my older comments, please. 
It's not Disney movie, it is called reality!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2015)

You are way too logical and reasoned, Happypaphy! Your arguments are sure to be shouted down.


----------



## Stone (Nov 24, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> > This kind of craziness never happens in other developed countries!!!
> > Do you know why?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 24, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> First off, we have military and police.
> 
> It's not Disney movie, it is called reality!



You were born to be lead.
Have a nice day!


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2015)

Stone, Americans are paranoid for no really good reason
other than keeping us scared keeps most of us under control and easily manipulated...also the NRA money.
There's also the cowboy mentality in which not a few
Americans picture themselves being a hero and riding
off into the sunset. Goofy, I know.


----------



## Secundino (Nov 25, 2015)

troy said:


> ... while hundreds or thousands of innocent people die.



Please, be sensitive. 

As far as I know, 32000 people were killed in terrorist acts by islamic groups in the last twelve months; that is terribly high. Don't invent numbers - this is not a war game play on a play station.

Most of these people - not necessary to say 'innocent' anyway - were muslims, and the country where most of them died was Iraq. Ask yourself why and don't forget the role of the usa.

The country where attacks increased dramatically in that period is Nigeria (think of Boko Haram). 

Now, since the attacks in Paris, media are full of this news. I don't see any new news about the bomb in the hotel in Mali ... or the attack against security forces in Tunis yesterday, and what has finally happened to the over 200 women captured by boko haram in Nigeria? - ... nor have I ever heard of those news - must have been daily - to fill up to 32000 victims in the last year. Or media seem to cover the wrongly called 'western hemisphere' .

As a spanish journalist put it in tv two days ago: 'si nos conmoviéramos por los muertos de los demás, tendríamos credibilidad moral...' My english is not so good, it is something like 'if we were moved by the deads of the others, we'd have some moral crediblity...'

Call it empathy if you want.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Clark said:


> You were born to be lead.
> Have a nice day!



????


----------



## Clark (Nov 25, 2015)

I was a little harsh.
Just had some of talking points up and somehow it got deleted.

If you want to talk, give me a call.
I'm not going to be specific on phone, but I would love to meet you at the Deep Cut Show.

For me, the military is not doing enough. 
Police? Either Patrick Lynch or Mayor de Blasio has to go. Too toxic of a relationship. NYPD is the nations leader for anti terrorism. Way too much fighting going on in public.

I don't feel safe. And I took it out on you.
I am sorry.


----------



## troy (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, I used to repair and build navy ships, I literally put back together the uss cole. until george clinton shut it down and closed down all the national guard stations and over 100 military bases


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

george clinton?


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2015)

Bill clinton lol...


----------

